# Football Teams in Joburg



## Leedsinsa (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, 

recently moved out to joburg for a few months as my girfriend is working out here. I was just wondering if anyone new of any "sunday league" football teams that were about. Just looking to join one to play a bit, keep fit and meet a few people. I'm in rosebank so anywhere round there preferable.

Cheers

Al


----------

